# How to Be a Responsible Voter



## Ninjamom (Nov 2, 2006)

If you haven't been able to find fair and impartial information on the dozens of local candidates and ballot initiatives in your local area, please consider checking out the website for the League of Women Voters.  The League provides impartial information about candidates for the sole purpose of fostering an informed electorate.  Almost every county has a local chapter.  If you visit the national HQ website (see link above), you can find a local chapter, which will almost certainly have information about the candidates running for office in your area.  In my county, I was able to find information on every single candidate.  The local LWV chapter also provided the only place I could find with the complete texts of all the local ballot initiatives.

This coming Tuesday, the occupants of all seats in the US House of Representatives, one third of the US Senatorial seats, many governorships, most state houses, and tens of thousands of local positions in county commissions, school boards, and judicial chairs across the US will be determined by the choices of those who care enough to show up at the polls.  If you care about politics, your nation, the world, your community, the future, please vote, and vote responsibly.  The most important way to be a responsible voter is to educate yourself about the candidates, the issues, and the local measures and initiatives on your local ballot.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 2, 2006)

Great advice, thanks!

Jeff


----------

